# General > Book & Author Requests >  Jean Jacques Rousseau, The Social Contract

## Vassoul

Jean Jacques Rousseau, The Social Contract

----------


## crisaor

Here you go.

----------


## Sitaram

I like this. It has such a powerful opening.

http://www.constitution.org/jjr/socon_01.htm#001




> MAN is born free; and everywhere he is in chains. One thinks himself the master of others, and still remains a greater slave than they. How did this change come about? I do not know. What can make it legitimate? That question I think I can answer.

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/rou...r-principles-/

Been on the site already for a few months.

----------

